# Thank you letters to donors



## krissf (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi there. My name's Kriss, I'm a trustee for the National Gamete Donation Trust (and egg donor). This is to ask for your support with a project we're working on and which we're posting about here with Tony's permission.

Please contact Pip if you have any questions, or me, and I'll either respond or pass things on.

Thanks for reading this.

Kriss

*Has your life changed through egg or sperm donation?
Would you like to have the opportunity to say thank you to donors?
Are you prepared to write a letter about what the donation meant to you?*

The National Gamete Donation Trust (NGDT) is working on a publication with the working title 'Letter to my Donor' and we need your help.

To enable prospective donors to realise the enormous positive impact their donation will have they'll receive a booklet with real life stories from real people. After their donation it will serve as a constant reminder of their wonderful contribution. And the launch of this booklet will be used as a media opportunity to highlight the continuous need for egg and sperm donors.

This booklet is not about beautiful prose but about people from different backgrounds connecting, and sharing the impact that receiving donated gametes had on their and their families' lives. All letters in all styles are welcomed!

Ideally we would like to use real first names but we will use fictitious ones if you prefer. If you are happy to be identified, with or without child(ren), with either a picture for the booklet or as part of the campaign, please let us know.

The following guidelines apply:


Text to be maximum 750 words
If necessary we will edit grammatical or typographical errors
Be mindful not to use information that could identify you either directly or by combining certain information. We will review your letter and advise you if we believe it to compromise your confidentiality
You will not be paid for your contribution
The author retains copyright but agrees to sign over reproduction and distribution rights to us, licence free (this is a not for profit publication)
 If you would like to participate with the booklet 'Letter to my donor' please send your letter to [email protected], by 15th June 2011.

For further information please contact Pip Morris on the NGDT National Helpline, 0845 2269193


----------

